# Book Raffle: Johnny Green - Push Yourself Just A Little Bit More



## dmoan (24 Nov 2009)

Free book raffle - post below if you are interested - names drawn from a hat this weekend.

Johnny Green: Push Yourself Just A Little Bit More

_'Johnny Green injects some much needed rock 'n' roll into the sport with his account of the 2003 and 2004 Tours de Frances, capturing the essence of the race in this well-written book.' (PRO CYCLING)_. Apparently.


----------



## Panter (25 Nov 2009)

Please


----------



## JiMBR (25 Nov 2009)

Me too please


----------



## eldudino (25 Nov 2009)

And me!


----------



## slow down (25 Nov 2009)

Yes please


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Nov 2009)

S'il vous plait (again?)


----------



## longers (25 Nov 2009)

Please, thanks.


----------



## MrRidley (25 Nov 2009)

Me please.


----------



## dmoan (30 Nov 2009)

And the winner is ...

comedy pilot!

PM me your address details and I'll pop the book in the post tommorow!


----------

